# fake painted



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just got this plastic wood for my rhoms aquarium. but now i realized it was in the reptile part of the store. is it ok to use this. it is hollow and has paint on it. i have some in my snakes cage and he seems fine and likes it. my ony worrys are that the paint will fake off or poison the water. is it ok to use or should i buy the stuff from the fish store. what do you think. thanks in advance


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

look close for an "aquarium safe" sticker or small print.

i cant imagine people not making that mistake at a fish storem your probly not the first one.

i would call them and ask them, or return it, pay a few more $$$ and get real wood.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2003)

Lu, I just made the same mistake.

I just put some plastic hide-logs in my tire track eel's aquarium and I relaized afterwards that one of the pieces was intended for reptiles (the label didn't say it couldn't be used in an aquarium, but it didn't say it could). It was a plastic, hollow stick made by "Water Werks" or somethign to that effect.

I just put the piece in last night. I'll update this thread in a few days and let you know how it worked out.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

well the log i got is made just by petsmart and looks really cool. although i guess if it is ok for reptiles it can be ok for piranhas. i just dont want it to hurt them. any other i deas


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

If it doesn't have an aquarium safe sticker or something similar on it, ti may leak the paint into the tank. My gravel did that and I am currenting tring to save my red eyed tetras.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i will check the tag thanks


----------

